# Music from iPhone in TTRS



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

So, after a bunch of searching here, and via Google, I'm still not clear on my options. 

I ordered the Tech package with my (US) TTRS, so I have the iPod cable. My understanding is that the iPod cable replaces the Aux cable. So, it's an either/or situation. And the Nav/MMI doesn't support Bluetooth A2DP, so on hand-free voice calls from the iPhone.. 

If I wanted to listen to music from the iPhone and be able to control everything from the iPhone's screen (not a fan of most integrated iPod controls), my best choice would be to go with the Aux cable instead of the iPod cable, and snake that out the glove box and connect it to the headphone jack on my iPhone (or a 30-pin adapter). I plan on getting a ProClip mount for the iPhone. 

Thoughts on this? Any other ideas?


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

*Kanex AirBlue Portable Bluetooth Music Receiver*

This is what you need, the Kanex AirBlue Portable Bluetooth Music Receiver. It takes the mini-jack Aux connection and makes it bluetooth. I have two of these, one for each car. Battery time is good, will last about 6 hours of play time. 

Kanex AirBlue


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

bigstu said:


> This is what you need, the Kanex AirBlue Portable Bluetooth Music Receiver. It takes the mini-jack Aux connection and makes it bluetooth. I have two of these, one for each car. Battery time is good, will last about 6 hours of play time.
> 
> Kanex AirBlue


 Ooh. That could work out pretty well. I would imagine that you can connect the AirBlue to the Aux port via a 3.5mm-to-3.5mm cable, and then run power from a USB car adapter to it via a USB-to-mini USB cable. And the whole thing might be able to live in the glove box.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

nomaded said:


> I would imagine that you can connect the AirBlue to the Aux port via a 3.5mm-to-3.5mm cable, and then run power from a USB car adapter to it via a USB-to-mini USB cable. And the whole thing might be able to live in the glove box.


 Exactly! I didn't think of running USB power to it for a permanent solution - that's a good idea!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

bigstu said:


> This is what you need, the Kanex AirBlue Portable Bluetooth Music Receiver. It takes the mini-jack Aux connection and makes it bluetooth. I have two of these, one for each car. Battery time is good, will last about 6 hours of play time.
> 
> Kanex AirBlue


 Would those of us with the tech package have to remove the iPod cable and replace it with the Aux in to get this to work?


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

any idea if this will work for the standard symphony system ( 6 cd changer deck) 
havent really looked for an aux in port ...


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Every car even with the iPod connect inside the glove box has a aux in. It's located behind the handbrake.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Marty said:


> Would those of us with the tech package have to remove the iPod cable and replace it with the Aux in to get this to work?


 Yes. You will need a MMI - AUX cable.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Bluetooth*

I ordered the tech package also. I was under the impression I could stream my iphone music to the car system via bluetooth? Is that not the case?


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

southpole12 said:


> I ordered the tech package also. I was under the impression I could stream my iphone music to the car system via bluetooth? Is that not the case?


 The TT-RS with tech package comes with bluetooth for hands free calls built in. It does not support bluetooth audio streaming. For this, you need an MMI Aux cable and the above bluetooth adapter.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

bigstu said:


> The TT-RS with tech package comes with bluetooth for hands free calls built in. It does not support bluetooth audio streaming. For this, you need an MMI Aux cable and the above bluetooth adapter.


 Thanks for letting me know. That really sucks though my 18k scion xb has calls and music streaming built in. That kinda pisses me off lol.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Poverty said:


> Every car even with the iPod connect inside the glove box has a aux in. It's located behind the handbrake.


 Really? I'll have to look around for this.


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

Marty said:


> Really? I'll have to look around for this.


 My understanding is that the Aux jack was behind the handbrake on the older models, before the AMI (Audi Music Interface) was introduced. With AMI, everything is in the glove box. If you want an Aux jack, you hook up the Aux cable. If you want the iPod connector, you hooked up the iPod cable. You can't have both. 

The radio/nav/MMI system is fairly old, in terms of such tech, so there is no support for Bluetooth A2DP, for audio streaming. 

I could be completely wrong about all this. I'm totally new to the mk2 models, so I've been doing a lot of reading, since finalizing the paperwork on the RS. The mk1 had completely different choices.


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

YYC Dubber said:


> any idea if this will work for the standard symphony system ( 6 cd changer deck)
> havent really looked for an aux in port ...


 Well, the window sticker for the RS lists the Aux input jack as standard equipment. I would expect that without the Tech package, you'd have the Aux cable in the glove box. The Tech package just includes the $80 iPod cable.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

nomaded said:


> Well, the window sticker for the RS lists the Aux input jack as standard equipment. I would expect that without the Tech package, you'd have the Aux cable in the glove box. The Tech package just includes the $80 iPod cable.


 Found it! 

Its kinda hidden in plain site.... Aux Cable behind and to right of handbrake, mounted vertically and flush on the rear facing lip of the little open cubby... 

( at least on Canadian, non-Tech Package TTRS builds...)


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> Found it!
> 
> Its kinda hidden in plain site.... Aux Cable behind and to right of handbrake, mounted vertically and flush on the rear facing lip of the little open cubby...
> 
> ( at least on Canadian, non-Tech Package TTRS builds...)


 That aux port is blocked off with a plastic plate on my rs. Prob because I have nav/mmi so the did away with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

J662 said:


> That aux port is blocked off with a plastic plate on my rs. Prob because I have nav/mmi so the did away with it.


 Ooh. Any idea if it's active and usable? If it's usable, it would certainly simplify my plans.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

nomaded said:


> Ooh. Any idea if it's active and usable? If it's usable, it would certainly simplify my plans.


 That's a good question but my guess is no, it's not active. Wouldn't make sense for them to wire it but then leave out the port. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

So, this is what I have come up with for getting music from my iPhone, while charging at the same time.

I have a ProClip mount, on the right side of the center console for $70 before shipping. I bought a 3rd party AMI to 3.5mm aux jack cable from Amazon for $30. I also bought a iPhone 2-in-1 Audio and Sync Cable for $7 to provide the 30-pin adapter and line-out from the iPhone.

The sync cable connects to a USB to cigarette lighter adapter to provide power. I use the 12V port that's behind the e-brake. And the 3.5mm end is connected to the AMI cable via a 3.5mm coupler. I hit the "Media" button on the MMI/RSN-E to select the aux-in, and now I can control my music from the iPhone.

It's not "clean" or "professional looking" because I have a wire running out of the glove box, along the right side of the center console, but it gives me the level of access and control that I want. I could probably try tucking in some of these cables into the center console to make it cleaner.

I'll try to post of photos a little later.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

The 2Point5 SpecDock offers a lot of levels of integration.

I kept mine simple and just RCA-to-headphone and I run it through the AUX connection. It charges too. You do have screen control, but it's more "undock, do what you need, and then dock it" than anything else.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Jman5000 said:


> The 2Point5 SpecDock offers a lot of levels of integration.
> 
> I kept mine simple and just RCA-to-headphone and I run it through the AUX connection. It charges too. You do have screen control, but it's more "undock, do what you need, and then dock it" than anything else.


wow that looks slick, did you get that made custom or just do some minor dremel work yourself?


----------

